# Adex or Aromasin harsher on the liver



## ICE WATER (Jan 15, 2012)

I ended up getting a bunch of adex for the next couple cycles after doing a bunch of research, Realizing everyone is recommending me Aromasin now..

Also liver enzymes and values are a concern for me in general. I have read a couple things saying how adex can be hard on lipids, can cause joint problems via direct toxicity and reduces IGF-1 levels.. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Mooksman (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question, but... For what it's worth...

Adex is commonly prescribed with trt.


----------



## btls (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know about the liver values, but if you haven't seen this thread:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...exemestane-over-anastrazole-arimidex-pct.html , I started it a couple days ago, check it out. Exemestane is a suicidal AI, while adex is not. This means with exemestane, there will be no estrogen rebound effect once you stop using it, with adex there will be. I've heard some interesting stuff about formeron too.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 15, 2012)

So far I've never had any problems w/ adex and any high values.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 15, 2012)

Adex works great don't get me wrong, but once you use good aromasin you'll never go back.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 15, 2012)

Problem is aromasin is more expensive by quite a bit at the dosages needed


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 15, 2012)

Any sides with the aromasin?


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 15, 2012)

Appreciate all the info you guys posted here..always appreciated


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 15, 2012)

Adex is better on cycle, Aromasin for pct.


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Adex is better on cycle, Aromasin for pct.


 
Why is adex better on cycle?


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 15, 2012)

Adex is better on cycle because your body needs some estrogen to grow. Aromasin is a suicide ai and kills estrogen. Nothing wrong with running aromasin on cycle as long as your dosages are dialed in. Aromasin is definately better for pct as it prevents estrogen rebound.


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah I know.  I just never cared for the rebound effect so always much prefered running a low arimidex dose on cycle.  I've never found it much more potent than adex at lower doses and the estrogen that it does kill would be estrogen who's receptors would be blocked if I were running adex regardless.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 15, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Adex is better on cycle because your body needs some estrogen to grow. Aromasin is a suicide ai and kills estrogen. Nothing wrong with running aromasin on cycle as long as your dosages are dialed in. Aromasin is definately better for pct as it prevents estrogen rebound.



It kills estrogen but it doesn't kill it all. You're thinking more along the lines of letro. "Suicidal" simply reffers to the way in which the drug affects the aromatase enzyme, it doesn't have anything to do with quantities. Meaning, that the level of estradiol that it DOES affect (dose dependant but ideally at least 50%) is affected in such a way that does not allow the effect to be reversed. Make sense? Just think of it like this:

A-dex      = Reversible   = potential rebound
Aromasin = Irreversible  = no rebound



pieguy said:


> Problem is aromasin is more expensive by quite a bit at the dosages needed



Yeah. This is complete speculation and based on no facts at all, but I think it has to do with demand. The demand for it is so high right now so the prices go up because they can get away with it. A couple years back I don't remember aromasin being as expensive as it is today, and 2 years ago it seemed A-dex was the AI of choice. Just a thought...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)

Definitely check out formeron. I'm gonna be using it exclusively from now on. the thing I'm most excited about it is that is also a pro hormone that could also help with gains.




 Formeron is a transdermal aromatase inhibitor (AI). Black Lions Formeron is made from the highest quality raw materials and has the best transdermal carrier possible. Formeron does alot more for us than a normal aromatase inhibitor for example:increases IGF-1 secretion- decreases number of progesterone receptors- increases HPTA actiivity similar to HCG and Clomid together- inhibits 91% of aromatase enzyme production- anabolic and androgeniic- 'suicide inhibitor' of aromatase- decreases SHBG by 34%- inhibits DHT formation and activity- decrease prostate concerns such as BPH- continues to increase HPTA function above natural levels.According to research studies "The 4-OHA was found to inhibit 5 alpha-reductase in both BPH and cancer tissue"Formeron is also a 5-alpha-reductase inhibitor.This means that on top of reducing estrogen related sides and raising testosterone levels it also reduces DHT related side effects like Hair loss and prostate enlargement.In addition, formeron is a prohormone. This means that is converts into another compound after ingestion. In this case Formeron converts to a steroid called 4- hydroxytestosterone. This steroid is literally testosterone that cannot be converted to estrogen. This means you get all of the anabolism of testosterone and none of the estrogenic sides associated with its use. This steroid gives the user a dry hard appearance making Formeron a great addition to a pre contest stack or for those looking to get in the best shape of their lives.* Our transdermal carrier is designed for maximum skin penetration and maximum absorption while leaving the skin hydrated.Formeron is hand compounded by a select group of compounding pharmacists and as such each bottle is made with care and attention to detail. Our products are of the highest quality.


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Definitely check out formeron. I'm gonna be using it exclusively from now on. check it out, the thing I'm most excited about it is that is also a pro hormone that could also help with gains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow Im glad this has been brought to my attention.  Any thoughts on running this compound during PCT like Aromasin?  Id be interested in its capacity to increase IGF-1 as Nolva can reduce levels and I always run nolva pct.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)

njc said:


> Wow Im glad this has been brought to my attention.  Any thoughts on running this compound during PCT like Aromasin?  Id be interested in its capacity to increase IGF-1 as Nolva can reduce levels and I always run nolva pct.



Im planning on running it instead of aromasin for my pct after being on gear for a little too long


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 15, 2012)

Vib how long have u been on? Best of luck jump starting the boys.. U doin any HCG blast aswell


----------



## ljeremy23 (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome info guys, nothing beats first hand testimonials.  You guys helped me change some things up.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 17, 2012)

What dosages of formeron are needed? I usually run around 25mg daily on heavy test cycles so what would the equivalent be? 1ml @ 100mg/ml?


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 17, 2012)

Ljer what are u switching in the cycle?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

ICE WATER said:


> Vib how long have u been on? Best of luck jump starting the boys.. U doin any HCG blast aswell



I've been on for about 6 months and got another month or so planned. I will be doing an hcg blast right before pct.

I don't recommend doing a cycle that long to anyone, the only reason I didn't come off earlier is because I have a hectic competition schedule and I don't want to be in pct during comps. although the last few months, I've pretty much only cruised on test.

I have a good pct protocol planned, I'll post it up for you guys when I get closer to pct.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

pieguy said:


> What dosages of formeron are needed? I usually run around 25mg daily on heavy test cycles so what would the equivalent be? 1ml @ 100mg/ml?



The black lion formerone is 50Mg per ml and it's a transdermal. As you probably know ai dosages are a little different for everyone. only blood work can tell you for sure, but 1-2mls Ed should be plenty.

Here is the label for anyone interested:


----------



## fredlabrute (Jan 17, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Adex is better on cycle because your body needs some estrogen to grow. Aromasin is a suicide ai and kills estrogen. Nothing wrong with running aromasin on cycle as long as your dosages are dialed in. Aromasin is definately better for pct as it prevents estrogen rebound.



It looks like you know your thing about AI boyd,but did you kn ow adex has a negative impact on HGH and IGF1 levels whereas exemestane hasn't!!!


----------



## ljeremy23 (Jan 17, 2012)

ICE WATER said:


> Ljer what are u switching in the cycle?



I'm going with Aromasin from now on. Adex was ok, but i got bad joint pain whenever using it. Thought the pain was mostly from just coming off cycle, but after some comments on it and then doing some more research, i see that most of the pain is probably from the adex.  (i also never touch Winstrol because the joint pain it causes me)


----------

